# How to install Cyanogen Mod 7 with sound fix!



## hotshot2797

All,

Ok, time to re-wrte the OP as there are now MUCH better tools for flashing the update.zip (and you can make backups) Make sure to say thanks to the TWRP team!!!. The update.zip file available here is a derivation of the work originally started by JackpotClavin (he did an initial proof of concept but a number of features that I wanted didn't work so I figured I'd pick up where he left off and see if I could get the ROM working for me with the missing features)

The initial thread was here if you care to look. 

At this point sound, video (both in the browser and standalone) and hardware acceleration are now working with CM7 on the Fire. I'm off now poking at the MAC address issue and then I'm off to see about Bluetooth.

*UPDATE:* 
- *01/01/12* - Back from the break and starting to work on things again. I've had a number of people ask for my current configs so I set up a repo athttps://[email protected]/whistlestop/CM7KF.git to let people track my progress. If you want to build your own KANG then below are the steps that I currently follow with the current repo files.

-Pull the CM7 source. Check out this link for a how to on that: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Nex...genMod_(Linux) 

Symlink the amazon directories from the CM7KF repo into the CM7 tree. Specifically:
-cd <path to the CM7 tree>/vendor
-mkdir amazon
-ln -s <path to CM7KF tree>/vendor/amazon amazon
-cd <path to CM7 tree>/device
-mkdir amazon
-ln -s <path to CM7KF tree>/device/amazon amazon

Copy the cyanogen_blaze.mk file from <path to the CM7 tree>/vendor/amazon/blaze into <path to the CM7 tree>/vendor/cyanogen/products and add the following line to the AndroidProducts.mk file in the same directory.

$(LOCAL_DIR)/cyanogen_blaze.mk \

Ok, go to the top of the CM7 tree and do ". build/envsetup.sh && brunch blaze" and go get a cup of coffee while it builds. It'll take awhile.

- *01/02/12* - New update.zip files uploaded that fix the MAC issue as well as the build issue with the gps.omap4.so library.

- *01/03/12* - New update.zip and update-wipeall.zip files uploaded that fix the regression on the hardware acceleration. Sigh...

*Backlog of tasks (as of 01/02/12)*
-*FIXED*Seems that all Wireless MAC IP's are the same (meaning that everyone that flashes the ROM will have the MAC of 08:00:28:12:03:58. While the first three octets register the MAC as being owned by Texas Instruments (the manufacturer of the OMAP chipset), the fact that the last octets don't vary is *BAD*. From a little Googling, I'm not sure this is something specific to this ROM/device as other CM7 ROMs on different devices seem to have the same issue but with a different MAC address it sounds. I'll look to make sure I'm not doing anything that is causing this issue. A *tip of the hat* to "*TheKid2*" for this post which appears to provide a hand workaround to the issue for now.
-The update.zip file is now signed but the update-wipeall.zip isn't yet. I'll get to that but as it doesn't seem to cause any issue in flashing it's not too high on the list to chase given the two issues below.
-No Bluetooth (yet...) This is still my personal quest so once I get the base CM7 capabilities working then this is my next thing to poke at. From the postings/reading I've done so far this seems doable (just a matter of time and programming, no rocket science required it appears at this point)

Before you start, make sure your Kindle Fire is fully charged, rooted, you know your way around adb, your kindle fire actually connects to adb and works successfully and you've installed TWRP (and I recommend installing FireFireFire as well to keep from having to issue idme commands to get into the recovery image). 

I used the directions here to get all the pre-requisites done. Assuming everything above is done, then it's time to install CM7.

First a note, installing CM7 will replace the current ROM on your device and I'm not responsible for any malfunctions :/ I've done this for versions 6.2 only so your mileage may vary (but there is a good group of members on this thread so they'll help out if possible)

If you're coming from a *STOCK ROM *then use this version to flash. It will wipe the data and cache partitions (as well as the system partition) as a part of the flash process which should get rid of any FC issues. 
md5sum for update-wipeall.zip
2da2d5fe72c9b9af92f68c28a38a5cab update-wipeall.zip

If you're upgrading from an *EXISTING CM7* install then use this ROM instead. This one will NOT wipe the cache and data partitions which should mean that you can upgrade from one version of CM7 to another without losing any of your existing date (or that's at least the idea)
md5sum for update.zip
effcf75ab8bd25fe35f1607d3405a3a4 update.zip (CHECK THAT THIS MATCHES THE DOWNLOADED UPDATE.ZIP)

Copy the CM7 update.zip to the root of your sdcard, so it's /sdcard/update.zip (e.g. "adb push update.zip /sdcard/")

*OPTIONAL STEPS FOR INSTALLING GOOGLE APPS*
If you want to add in the Google apps then:
-Download the gapps zip from here
-Copy them to your sdcard (e.g adb push gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip /sdcard/ ) 

NOTE: if you have issues with the included Google Market FC'ing, then download this versions and it seems to fix the issue (again thanks to detnap in this thread for that tip)

Reboot into TWRP (when the FireFireFire screen comes up hit the power button to launch TWRP. 
-If you reboot by holding the power button until the power screen comes up make sure when you select reboot that you *DON'T say boot into recovery* as this will put you into a loop where the device *always boots into TWRP* (even if you don't press the power button during the boot) *READ THIS PART AS ALMOST EVERYONE IS MISSING THIS PIECE: If you find yourself in this loop then connect with "adb shell" and issue "idme bootmode 4000" *
-For me I hold the power button until it goes orange. Just pressing it quickly doesn't do the trick at least for me.

Once it boots into TWRP then I ALWAYS recommend you perform a backup before you start anything (that way you can go back in case of a problem) You can do this by hitting the backup button. 

Now that you have a backup, on the main TWRP screen hit the install button. This should put a list of the possible .zip files on your /sdcard partition in the right window. Tap the file you want to flash and hit the flash button (right now don't do any MD5 or signature checks as I've not yet got that included in the update.zip) If you see some errors about not being able to load volume /misc don't worry, I see that right now as well and everything still seems to work. I'll chase that issue once some other bigger issues are run to ground.

If you are coming from a stock ROM then make sure to click the wipe Cache/Dalvik so that we rebuild everything for the new CM7 image. If you're coming from a previous CM7 ROM then you can skip this step (I at least have and everything appears to work fine and you don't have to re-install everything)

Now hit the reboot button and you should again see the FireFireFire yellow triangle again. It will sit there for a bit and then it will go away and you should be greeted with the CM7 boot screen. If everything goes well, then a few seconds later you should be sitting on the main page (in my case it takes me back to my lockscreen as I didn't wipe any of the cache or data partitions)

Ok, that's it or now. Have fun and I'll post an update when/if I get the MAC or Bluetooth issues resolved.


----------

